# Sekonda Sneaking In?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I think that my latest incoming may just sneak into the pre 1980 section? 



I was amazed at the condition, especially that of the "Starburst" case:- 



So, couldn't resist it. Cleaned and lubed an running strongly. :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

That's a very nice example, I have a fondness for Sekonda especially 60's and 70's pieces.

Are they easy to service, any tips would be usefull. :thumbup:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

tixntox said:


> I was amazed at the condition, especially that of the "Starburst" case:-
> 
> So, couldn't resist it. Cleaned and lubed an running strongly. :thumbup:
> 
> Mike


Very nice Mike, IIRC it's the Slava 2427 twin barrel movement & I used to have the same model as well; how do you find the timekeeping?

I do have this one though, with the 2414 (manual wind, but same family) movement in:










Apologies for the naff pic!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Servicing was straightforward and the timekeeping is fine ( over the past couple of days ) since I regulated it. :thumbup: I'm looking for a nice, dark brown, 18mm croc strap for it as the black is a bit too plain for the fancy case. :yes:

Mike


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Mine was a decent timekeeper to. :thumbsup:

Will have a look & see if I have a spare 18mm strap for you..


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucky Mike to have found a super example. Brown strap would help.

Mike


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I have to same watch on its original seconda gold plated bracelet, like you I serviced and cleaned the movement, I liked it for the fact that it is a twin mainspring, it was just a little diferent mechanically.


----------



## maciejkon817 (Aug 31, 2014)

The only thing it needs is a thicker, more detailed strap, mentioned croc would be a perfect set :yes:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

and yet another manual wind 2414



Kev


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I like the old manual wind Sekondas :wink:
































































John


----------

